# having a baby in egypt



## sallam 1969 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, can anyone help? i am having a baby soon here in egypt. The british consulate in cairo say i will need the birth cert from the hospital and also a form from the ministry of health? is this true if so how do i get this form from the ministry? and also as i am unmarried what will happen my partner is egyptian muslim? i know myself and the father can both go and sign a declaration at the consulate but what info will be on the form from the ministry of health? Everything here seems a big problem, i hope someone knows what to do!!!!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

sallam 1969 said:


> Hi, can anyone help? i am having a baby soon here in egypt. The british consulate in cairo say i will need the birth cert from the hospital and also a form from the ministry of health? is this true if so how do i get this form from the ministry? and also as i am unmarried what will happen my partner is egyptian muslim? i know myself and the father can both go and sign a declaration at the consulate but what info will be on the form from the ministry of health? Everything here seems a big problem, i hope someone knows what to do!!!!


Hey sallam, 

The ministry of health your be assigned to by the hospital you have your baby in as it be the one in the same area as you give birth etc. The hospital will give you some paper work etc and you go along to the ministry with your passport also and the baby documents from the hospital to sort out his/her birth certificate etc. At the same time there give him/her some health record kinda thing. This be the same place where his/her immunisations will be. 

As for your situation not being married to the child father I do not know exactly how it would go my advise is for a few LE it maybe worthwhile going along to some family solicitor/lawyer person and get in the know etc. 

Also what our embassy not mentioned to you is your going to need your own birth certificate.. the long version. I didn't have mine but got it ordered/sent for me from the UK. So if you not got yours it maybe worth sending off for it so you get it in good time etc!! Your not just gonna need this for your child british birth certifcate your also going to need it if you apply for his/her passport!


----------



## rehanshaik (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Sallam69
Congratulations. Our experience broadly in line with what shendra says. As I recall these were the steps... All below is for expat couple/baby uk...

1. When baby discharged the hospital gives u a birth form stating birth details mother father etc.
2. You must take this within a specified time (i think 2 weeks) to get the non computerised birth certificate from the local health office. Depends on where you live. Ask around and others at the hospital will tell u. Eg I live near 6october and baby was born in Dar Ul Fuad hosp. So we went to hosari mosque branch in 6 October.
3. Once you have the paper birth certificate you take it to the police station for birth registration. They will give you the official computerised birth certificate. Very important. This is the official Egyptian BC. Not step2 above.
4. This then has to be certified, and we did this at aziziyah police station too. 
5. Once certified take to uk embassy along with required uk docs (they have a clear list if requirements) to get babies consular birth certificate. This becomes babies official uk BC. Ie it is sent to registrars office in England Scotland by the embassy in due course for registration. Like everything else in Egypt a lot of little back and forth discussions in between And u really need local help here as the officials generally don't Speak english. Ps comfortable shoes and a big bottle of water!!!

Hope helps.


----------

